# Need a grinder for Aeropress and Espresso...



## IncyWincy (Jun 11, 2015)

After a year of using my Hario slim to grind 30g+ each morning to take to work for the Aeropress I've got more than a little fed up with the amount of time it takes. To make matters worse, the OH has decided she wants an Aeropress too so no doubt it'd be 60-70g each morning, so I need a decent non-hand grinder. In addition I also want to start making Espresso - mainly at the weekend but also during the week if I have the time.

So what would be the best approach? I don't have an issue with secondhand but would like to limit the total spend to £250ish

Andrew


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

One of the difficulties that you will encounter is finding a grinder that can easily switch between a grind for espresso and one for the aeropress. A Mignon is a good grinder for espresso in your budget (easily if you can get one s/h) but it can be a faff to alter the grind back and forth. You might be better off getting something like a lido 2 or 3, and saving a bit more for a Mignon or something similar dedicated to espresso grinding.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or a lido 2/ 3 and the baratza in the for sale section, maybe?

John


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

My rr55 in the for sale section


----------



## IncyWincy (Jun 11, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> One of the difficulties that you will encounter is finding a grinder that can easily switch between a grind for espresso and one for the aeropress. A Mignon is a good grinder for espresso in your budget (easily if you can get one s/h) but it can be a faff to alter the grind back and forth. You might be better off getting something like a lido 2 or 3, and saving a bit more for a Mignon or something similar dedicated to espresso grinding.


Yes, that pretty much somes up what I'd read so far unfortunately. I haven't seen too many Mignons come up second hand but I am keeping my eyes open and if it was a 'do it all' I'd probably just stretch a bit and buy new! The Lido 3 looks interesting, but £150??? Crikey, that must be some hand grinder!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

IncyWincy said:


> Yes, that pretty much somes up what I'd read so far unfortunately. I haven't seen too many Mignons come up second hand but I am keeping my eyes open and if it was a 'do it all' I'd probably just stretch a bit and buy new! The Lido 3 looks interesting, but £150??? Crikey, that must be some hand grinder!


The Lido is&#8230; you can also post in the wanted thread for a Mignon and you have got a couple of other suggestions above.


----------



## IncyWincy (Jun 11, 2015)

scottomus said:


> My rr55 in the for sale section


Off to do some reading...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just buy a porlex for £25 or so. It's what I'm using and it does the job nicely


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Just buy a porlex for £25 or so. It's what I'm using and it does the job nicely


For espresso? OP already has a Hario Slim.

Lido is a fine grinder, but for espresso it's probably going to be best to go electric.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as the op. Looking for something I can switch grind on, but won't break the bank!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

MWJB said:


> For espresso? OP already has a Hario Slim.
> 
> Lido is a fine grinder, but for espresso it's probably going to be best to go electric.


Oh sorry, I didn't read properly. No not for espresso, for brewed. Bit of a pointless suggestion on my part given possession of a hario. Ignore me, senior moment!


----------



## IncyWincy (Jun 11, 2015)

I keep going round in circles! Lol. Outside of my budget unless I can fine one second hand, I know, but would a Precisio be a good move?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think there are grinders that can switch between espresso and brewed easily but there's a compromise ...either on the steps being too great for espresso or the price (Ek springs to mind).

I can't think of a single grinder that is switchable for the budget. So I'd probably recommend the 2 grinder option (even if one is a hand grinder).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

IncyWincy said:


> I keep going round in circles! Lol. Outside of my budget unless I can fine one second hand, I know, but would a Precisio be a good move?


Welcome to the Forum







It depends on how much you want to hold your starting point in mind - which is a good grinder for aeropress (and other brewed methods if you want to experiment with pour over etc.). You haven't said how you plan to make espresso and if you have the means to do that or if you need to factor in the cost of, say a Classic. I don't know the Precisio but you will find information about it on the Forum, e.g., http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18747-Baratza-Encore-or/page2&highlight=Precisio

and Has Bean are/were selling a virtually new one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can brew in an Aeropress inverted with espresso grind, the Preciso is the only grinder in your budget you really stand a chance of using for espresso & switching to coarser grinds. If you have one grinder, keep I set for espresso & adjust the Aeropress technique accordingly.

Or, buy an electric espresso grinder & Porlex/Hario slim, they work acceptably for Aeropress and 10-15g doses aren't that much of a chore to grind, should be able to do it whilst the kettle boils.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is the Has Bean link to what they offered:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24006-Refurbed-Baratza-grinders&highlight=Precisio


----------

